# Who bought a coupe and wished they'd bought a roadster?



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

And vice versa.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

i wished i didn't bought the one or the other

one TT in a lifetime is more than enough

Everyone has to learn some time's....

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Rebel said:


> i wished i didn't bought the one or the other
> 
> one TT in a lifetime is more than enough
> 
> ...


What next then Rob?


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Roadster is just too much of a compromise. TTC every time for me. TTC looks better, sportier, better handling, faster and the back seats are great for storage. Sorry - you did ask.


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

TTR I see more for the Ladies

Sorry Grant


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Toshiba said:


> Roadster is just too much of a compromise. TTC every time for me. TTC looks better, sportier, better handling, faster and the back seats are great for storage. Sorry - you did ask.


Just glad you said the back seats were great for storage. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Mysterio said:


> TTR I see more for the Ladies
> 
> Sorry Grant


Nothing to be sorry for.
I'll wave at you on owlcoates roundabout in the summer. 
I'll be the one in the car that has no roof.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Me too roadster every time had the roof off all weekend and today who needs summer    

If I want to move anything we have XC90 Sport and thats big


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

robokn said:


> Me too roadster every time had the roof off all weekend and today who needs summer
> 
> If I want to move anything we have XC90 Sport and thats big


Exactly. PErfect.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Coupe owners - I still maintain that until you've driven along the beachfront at sunset, or through the open moors on a clear starry night, you cannot make an informed decision.  :wink:


----------



## steriotypical (Nov 19, 2007)

I had a Mk1 roadster and now have a Mk2 coupe. Not missing the roadster. My Mk1 roaster was a noisy rattle trap. Nature of the beast I suppose with a roadster. Wish the coupe had a sunroof though.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

steriotypical said:


> I had a Mk1 roadster and now have a Mk2 coupe. Not missing the roadster. My Mk1 roaster was a noisy rattle trap. Nature of the beast I suppose with a roadster. Wish the coupe had a sunroof though.


You can't compare the MK1 Roadster with the MK2. The quality of the fit and finish is hugely improved over the MK1.

I had two MK1 Coupe's and now I've got the MK2 Roadster I'm _very _happy about my choice. True the Coupe looks a more coherent design than the Roadster but get that roof down and the feeling is just sunshine


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

What exactly is the point of a convertible? I owned an A4 Cab for 2.5 years and in the entie time I still didnt get it. Wont have another. daft idea.


----------



## syc23 (Jun 17, 2007)

I've only done the convertible thing once with the Elise and that was enough. We don't get enough nice weather here to exploit it.

Still remember one time when driving out of McDonalds, some chav tried to chuck a water bottle at the car, short of getting out to kick the living daylights out of him...took my mate's milkshake, drove back over and lobbed it and hit him square in the face and then dashed off in a cloud of smoke 

The shock on his face was absolutely priceless. I was only 25 then so I was still a wee bit inmature (30 now :roll.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Why not have both


----------



## Neil M (Jun 20, 2007)

Wolverine said:


> steriotypical said:
> 
> 
> > I had a Mk1 roadster and now have a Mk2 coupe. Not missing the roadster. My Mk1 roaster was a noisy rattle trap. Nature of the beast I suppose with a roadster. Wish the coupe had a sunroof though.
> ...


Cannot agree more...loved the MK I ....but it did not half rattle at times...the MKII is simply in a different class.

The weekend was great, clear blue skies, sun out, roof down and crank the heating up.... there is nothing better!


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Drove an SLK for two years so had the best of both worlds.I reckon the problem with the convertible is the narrow band of british weather you can actually get the top down.Below about 18 deg C at 60mph+ it gets too cold and over 23 deg C in traffic you get cooked.The other problem is that you need to under 30 years old to be able to look the part.I had just slipped past the old half century when I had mine and would probably have broken Clarksons cockometer every time I passed it.One lesson I learned one very sunny day in June was that the compulsoty baseball cap to be worn with roof down is not to keep your head warm but to prevent you frying the top of your head-Ouuuch.
On the positive side,sunny day,no rush,45-50 mph,other half in the passengers seat,"O what a way to travel".


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Scooby - agreed it's an age thing. Over 30 and you have a mid life crisis unless you are over 60, in which case it's kind of cool again.

I don't miss my TTR at all. Been there done that blah blah blah.

Carly and other young un's - you are right for you though. You're young enough and loving a great car in the right way. Luck people


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

FinFerNan said:


> Scooby - agreed it's an age thing. Over 30 and you have a mid life crisis unless you are over 60, in which case it's kind of cool again.
> 
> I don't miss my TTR at all. Been there done that blah blah blah.
> 
> Carly and other young un's - you are right for you though. You're young enough and loving a great car in the right way. Luck people


Cheers!  :-*


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Would have never considered a coupe, MkI or MkII.
Fell in love with MkI roadster, could not afford it at that time. This time, I can...


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

MK1 coupes are getting too common these days, saw 5 or 6 in a 10 mile journey on fairly quiet roads the other day!


----------



## BobFat (Jul 24, 2007)

TTR - no regrets.

*Compromise *- probably, but isn't every car, depends on the criteria :-* 
*Have both* - if you can afford it :twisted: 
*Getting burnt in traffic *- press a button to close the hood 8) 
*Getting cold @ 60+ mph in winter *- think before you drive :wink: 
*Tried an A4 cab and didnt get it ?* - Would anyone get it in one of those ? :roll: 
*Elise put you off ?* - Not exactly a practicle roof up & down press of a button type proposition :? 
*Ladies car* - If i must wear drag, so be it  
*Dont get enough nice weather ?* - you'd be suprised, days and days of rainfall is a mis-conception for many, unless you live in Ireland, Wales, Scotland, or England :lol: 
*Flat cap* - check 

Never gone topless before, TTR does it just fine in my book. I dont think there is another topless car on the market I'd consider right now. I've never considered it to be inferior or superior to the Coupe, its different and I like it. Job done.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

BobFat said:


> TTR - no regrets.
> 
> *Compromise *- probably, but isn't every car, depends on the criteria :-*
> *Have both* - if you can afford it :twisted:
> ...


Really well said but.... the cap :?: :?


----------



## Sirus (Oct 11, 2007)

Bobfat you've just given away your age with the cap comment mate!!

Do you drink real ale and smoke Golden Virginia?

:wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

carly said:


> BobFat said:
> 
> 
> > TTR - no regrets.
> ...


Stops you burning the top of your head when things go a bit thin up there carly. :lol:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

carly said:


> MK1 coupes are getting too common these days, saw 5 or 6 in a 10 mile journey on fairly quiet roads the other day!


Damn right, they have built far too many in the last 2 years. :roll:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Leg said:


> carly said:
> 
> 
> > MK1 coupes are getting too common these days, saw 5 or 6 in a 10 mile journey on fairly quiet roads the other day!
> ...


They must just be migrating south I guess. 

Yeah I know what I said makes no sense... but I'm seeing a hell of a lot more of them around!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

I own a 1.8T A4 Cab at the min.
Cool car, however, had to own a TT before the boys get any bigger!
So, had no choice but to go for the TTC.

Best car I have ever driven. (on test drive, mine lands in April / May).
Sod the kids!! LOL


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

BobFat said:


> *Ladies car* - If i must wear drag, so be it


A friend of mine told me at the pub the same thing - that a white roadster is a ladies car. Well, I've seen only TTs driven by men , and I only see ladies driving Merc MLs or BMW X5s. That much for gender taste...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Why would I want wet carpets :? :wink: 
H.


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

Ooo aye... well having had an Elise I've had some stunning days (and nights) out with the top down - all great and I wouldn't have changed a moment... but I don't miss them in the slightest either

As for TTC or TTR - I've never, ever for a moment liked the TTR. Those that do - fair enough, it's yours not mine [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Always thought I'd feel a proper twat driving one and sure enough, 5 minutes on a test drive confirmed that in clear feelings that I can still recall very vividly :roll:

The roof-to-tail lines on the TT2 are to die for... who'd want anything else..?










Nah, whatever you've got - love it because you clearly wanted it at the time. If that changes, then roll with it


----------



## Singletrack (Aug 1, 2007)

Great pic J Man and the post just sums it up for me.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

I havent even bothered to read the content of this thread because I predict:

Those who have to coupe will never admit they made the wrong choice and would always defend their choice and vice versa.

_*A Pointless post*_ rather like do those who bought the 2.0 wish they had purchased the 3.2.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> And vice versa.


No. Def. not.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

sane eric said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > And vice versa.
> ...


I rest my case....


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

For and against TTR

+ Higher resale value. Second hand values of same model Coupes vs Roadsters, please prove if your going tro argue.

+ Less common. So many coupes around people dont even look anymore, well common. More TTCs are sold than TTRs FACT.

- Slower - well only by a fraction of a second due to the design and only slight weight difference. Please see tech spec.

- No back seats. Obvious.

+/- Hairdressers car? The TT has had this image whether TTC or TTR and its usually made by jealous fools. Check the forums.

These are facts! Solid facts im sure some fool will try to argue them.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Leg said:


> What exactly is the point of a convertible? I owned an A4 Cab for 2.5 years and in the entie time I still didnt get it. Wont have another. daft idea.


That's because four seater convertibles weigh 200kg more than the donor car and still shake, rattle and flex. I've been there with an S4 Cab. The TTR - and to be fair, most two seater convertibles - does not. It really is the best of both worlds.


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Very happy having bought the Roadster. As I have said before, there is no wrong TT.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

TTRTWO said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > What exactly is the point of a convertible? I owned an A4 Cab for 2.5 years and in the entie time I still didnt get it. Wont have another. daft idea.
> ...


OMG Leg didnt know about the button that takes the roof down.


----------



## Raider (Sep 9, 2007)

No roadster for me...too many mid lifers running around in soft tops around this way...grey and balding and fat in a roadster...just looks wrong...and as i`m forty in April it was never an option.....I dont qualify for any of the previous except my hair is making a tactical withdrawal across my head with a view to regrouping and storming back across at some point to re-take all previously held positions.

I blame the Army and those fab kevlar hats they made me wear for 12 years......thats my excuse and i`m sticking to it...


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

sico said:


> For and against TTR
> 
> + Higher resale value. Second hand values of same model Coupes vs Roadsters, please prove if your going tro argue.


Not arguing sico, but don't they also cost more in the first place..? Swings & roundabouts


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

sico said:


> I havent even bothered to read the content of this thread because I predict:
> 
> Those who have to coupe will never admit they made the wrong choice and would always defend their choice and vice versa.
> 
> _*A Pointless post*_ rather like do those who bought the 2.0 wish they had purchased the 3.2.


How's it a pointless post?

I'm pretty interested to see who will defend their choice to the hilt and you can read between many lines to find that out.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Janitor said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > For and against TTR
> ...


Retain higher %.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > I havent even bothered to read the content of this thread because I predict:
> ...


Because there is too much emotion, people would never give an honest answer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

sico said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


Oh, i know that. :lol: 
Thats exactly why its not a pointless post.

Peoples view of their cars is mooted by the fact they would never admit to buying the wrong car and what it cost them.

I was wondering if anyone had the balls to admit it.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

sico said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


An honest answer would be driven by the 'emotion' in the first place, no? Everyone makes the choice between Roadster/Coupe because that's what they personally want - not because it's right ot wrong!

For me, I have just never been overly attracted to the coupe. I do think it's a lovely looking car, but it has never made me think "Ooh I have to have one of those!" whereas the roadster has! And again, personally, I seriously missed having a convertible as soon as we sold our other one.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

This is my first convertible car and it works for me for a number or reasons:


- Having owned two MK1 coupes before I wanted something different

- This is my weekend car and sleeps in my garage during the week so Iâ€™ve not got the security issue to deal with - leaving it parked in commuter car-parks etc.

- I think the MK2 Roadster looks so much better than the MK1. The MK1 Coupe looked right; the MK1 Roadster looked a little pram-like to my eyes. The MK2 is solid with no rattles and with the hood up you forget itâ€™s a soft-top. Itâ€™s a proper grown-up convertible

- Iâ€™m obviously going through my (third) mid-life crisis. But on the plus side Iâ€™ve got a full head of thick hair (see my pic below â€" Iâ€™m the one on the left) to protect me from the sun

- I donâ€™t give a monkeys what anyone else thinks
 8)


----------



## Janitor (Jul 2, 2007)

sico said:


> Because there is too much emotion, people would never give an honest answer.


I dunno sico - I think I would. It would be supported by well thought out reasoning and ultimately lead to sorting things out and making a change. No shame in that

The slightly more worrying question would be how could someone arrive at such a wrong decision in the first place? Impulse purchase aside, surely the thought processes and personal views of either model will be similar both before and after the fact..? After all, TTR or TTC are the most differing TT models that you can get! It's not like the 2.0 or 3.2 choice - it's more basic than that

I can see the 'pointless post' argument from that perspective as it would perhaps be quite an embarrassing mistake to openly admit toâ€¦ but a change of heart / mind / needs is a whole different matter though


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> This is my first convertible car and it works for me for a number or reasons:
> 
> 
> - Having owned two MK1 coupes before I wanted something different
> ...


Have you looked at the roof from the inside when the roof's up?
KInda cool that seperate lining.
And i know what you mean about the hair. :wink:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Wolverine said:
> 
> 
> > This is my first convertible car and it works for me for a number or reasons:
> ...


Yes it has the Audi acoustic hood as standard a lot of which is solid. The noise inside is only 1Db louder than the coupe.

Also the sound from the Bose is much better as the low range speakers are directly behind you.

With the roof up you do forget your in a Roaster.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

carly said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


True, thats why I say pointless post. It may aswell be a poll asking what have you got TTR or TTC and even then it would only show the most popular choice, which we know is the TTC as it more common.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

sico said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Wolverine said:
> ...


Yep. 2 for 1 deal there.
Although i dont have the 2 seat storage shelf behind me like the coupe.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


Thats where coupe owners put their hairdryers. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

sico said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sico said:
> ...


Roadster users just hit the roof button.

Depending on your age giving you either "fly away hair" or "fly off hair".


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol:

I'm afraid I did always keep a hairbrush in the roadster...  But you get some nasty tangles with long hair like mine!


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

DUO3 NAN said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

carly said:


> :lol:
> 
> I'm afraid I did always keep a hairbrush in the roadster...  But you get some nasty tangles with long hair like mine!


Carly, I recon your sig pics are just of random women off the internet. I have found a real image:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Well I can't really prove it can I??


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Actually I can prove it - Phil (Chipps007) on the MK1 forum has met me in person before! 8)


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

I'm surprised so many people seem to dismiss a roadster because of what other people might think or how they might feel with others looking at them. Who cares what others think unless of course you have confidence issues. To me it always feels a bit special when the hood's down and what would be just another drive can become something far more enjoyable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

tj said:


> I'm surprised so many people seem to dismiss a roadster because of what other people might think or how they might feel with others looking at them. Who cares what others think unless of course you have confidence issues. To me it always feels a bit special when the hood's down and what would be just another drive can become something far more enjoyable.


I have confidence issues. :roll:

I agree, theres something special to be said about getting the roof down, sense of occasion that needs no starter button or driving gloves.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

DUO3 NAN said:


> I agree, theres something special to be said about getting the roof down, sense of occasion that needs no starter button or driving gloves.


Well yesterday was the first time Iâ€™d driven a Roadster and it was utterly special. My wife loved it and she was never that excited by my MK1 Coupes. She used to have motorbikes in her youth and had a Guzzi 850; she said having the roof down harked back to the thrill of riding a motorbike.  8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, theres something special to be said about getting the roof down, sense of occasion that needs no starter button or driving gloves.
> ...


I think you might be onto something there.
I've always had bikes. (Always crashed them too).

Maybe thats what it is, the freedom thing , you kind of get a watered down version of it in a roadster.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

i think the roadster is gorgeous, but the coupe makes more sense for me.

i do wonder though, how often roadster owners get the top down, once the novelty's worn off? i imagine when you first get it the roof's down at every opportunity, as long as it's dry - put on a hat, crank up the heating, and wahooooo. after a year though i wonder if it's "ahh, bit nippy" or "can't be arsed" or "i'm only doing a short journey?"

i ask because i regularly see convertibles going around aberdeen in perfectly acceptable top down weather with the roof up, and it just makes no sense to me ... if i had a roadster i'd want to benefit from it and get the roof down at every opportunity. if you're going to drive such a car with the roof up all the time why buy one? you've probably paid for hte luxury, so why not take advantage? waste of money otherwise, no? surely it's a bit of a compromise, not as good as the equivalent tin top in roof up mode?

c.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

also, i know that audi like rag tops for the sake of keeping the weight down ... but do you think a folding hard top would attract more buyers?

although it adds a lot of weight it's probably a good compromise for those who prefer tin top security/snugness, but hanker after some top down thrills?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> i think the roadster is gorgeous, but the coupe makes more sense for me.
> 
> i do wonder though, how often roadster owners get the top down, once the novelty's worn off? i imagine when you first get it the roof's down at every opportunity, as long as it's dry - put on a hat, crank up the heating, and wahooooo. after a year though i wonder if it's "ahh, bit nippy" or "can't be arsed" or "i'm only doing a short journey?"
> 
> ...


We only had our Mk1 Roadster for 6 months, but we had the roof down at every single god given opportunity! If it wasn't raining, the roof was down!! I just love the free feeling it gives you. Especially along all the coastal roads.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

chrisabdn said:


> i think the roadster is gorgeous, but the coupe makes more sense for me.
> 
> i do wonder though, how often roadster owners get the top down, once the novelty's worn off? i imagine when you first get it the roof's down at every opportunity, as long as it's dry - put on a hat, crank up the heating, and wahooooo. after a year though i wonder if it's "ahh, bit nippy" or "can't be arsed" or "i'm only doing a short journey?"
> 
> ...


Takes no time at all to get that roof down.
And i agree with carly, suns out or its above freezing, down it comes.
Nothing like driving in the summer at night with the roof down either.


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

carly / duo ... now that's what i like to hear, dedicated roadstering ... well done!

do you think someone should start a sticker campaign for lazy roadstererererers (as dubya would say)?

slogans start here:

"oi, get your top off!"

"get down, get down"

and so on ... mine are pish, can you do better?


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> chrisabdn said:
> 
> 
> > i think the roadster is gorgeous, but the coupe makes more sense for me.
> ...


I agree, it's a fantastic experience.

(just avoid going through town or you'll get bottles/chips thrown in at you  )


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

chrisabdn said:


> "oi, get your top off!"


I tend to get that shouted even with the roof down...


----------



## chrisabdn (Aug 15, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

carly said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > chrisabdn said:
> ...


I dont think i've found anyone that stupid to do that to me yet.
Always a first time, and his last.###

"Roadster drivers just slap it back. " :wink:


----------



## Mack The Knife (Jun 14, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> Roadster is just too much of a compromise. TTC every time for me. TTC looks better, sportier, better handling, faster and the back seats are great for storage. Sorry - you did ask.


Why would I want a TT with the following attributes:
all sorts of smells wafting in[/*]
external aerial[/*]
chavs throwing bottles and chips into it[/*]
flexing[/*]
fumes from other traffic, especially from diesels[/*]
general road dust, debris and detritus in the cabin[/*]
hair ruffling (no, I don't want to have to wear a hat inside a car)[/*]
heavier[/*]
in the UK too cold 50% of the time[/*]
in the UK too hot 10% of the time[/*]
in the UK too wet 40% of the time[/*]
less secure when parked[/*]
less smooth and beautiful rear-end[/*]
less storage space[/*]
noisier[/*]
poorer handling[/*]
rattle[/*]
shake[/*]
slower[/*]
wet carpets[/*]


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Mack The Knife said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Roadster is just too much of a compromise. TTC every time for me. TTC looks better, sportier, better handling, faster and the back seats are great for storage. Sorry - you did ask.
> ...


Yes yes yes, but the roof comes off on this one.*

*When you read that in your head, imagine This is Spinal Tap and have the "yeah, but this one goes up to 11" speach going through your head.


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Mack The Knife said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > Roadster is just too much of a compromise. TTC every time for me. TTC looks better, sportier, better handling, faster and the back seats are great for storage. Sorry - you did ask.
> ...


Why? I'll try and counteract a few!


all sorts of smells wafting in - including freshly cut grass, barbecues, etc...[/*]
external aerial - quite like it actually![/*]
chavs throwing bottles and chips into it - was only joking about that [/*]
fumes from other traffic, especially from diesels - don't really notice it not being anywhere near a city or particularly built-up area[/*]
general road dust, debris and detritus in the cabin - never found that a problem at all[/*]
hair ruffling (no, I don't want to have to wear a hat inside a car) - but it feels fantastic! Just keep a comb in the car! (in agreement with the hat part though!)[/*]
in the UK too cold 50% of the time - nah, disagree, plus just put the roof up if it is too cold!! Having a roadster doesn't mean you need the roof down all the time, you just get to appreciate it when you can![/*]
in the UK too hot 10% of the time - yeah?? really????[/*]
less secure when parked - only park in secure areas [/*]
less smooth and beautiful rear-end - disagree, it's just different![/*]
less storage space - I wouldn't 'store' stuff on my back seats anyway...[/*]
noisier - not in the MK2, or barely - was very impressed on test drive![/*]
poorer handling - can't comment as never driven coupe[/*]
rattle - said to not exist in MK2[/*]
shake - ???[/*]
slower - by 0.2 seconds? Would you really notice?[/*]
wet carpets - again, never been a problem![/*]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Dont drag me into this one.

I do have a counter, I agree the TTRs are 'rarer' but thats because they are not selling and are not in demand. 5 weeks vs 20 weeks waiting lists. Also this is having a knock on with the residuals. MKI were very good, the MKIIs are not 'as' strong.

As for the 0.2secs, let me put it another way - if a certain body part of your hubbies (I'm making assumptions here) was 2" shorter would it make a difference? I bet it would!

:wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> ............ if a certain body part of your hubbies (I'm making assumptions here) was 2" shorter would it make a difference? I bet it would!
> 
> :wink:


 :lol: :lol: Well that depends on which direction you are measuring :roll:


----------



## TTRTWO (Dec 9, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Dont drag me into this one.
> 
> I do have a counter, I agree the TTRs are 'rarer' but thats because they are not selling and are not in demand. 5 weeks vs 20 weeks waiting lists. Also this is having a knock on with the residuals. MKI were very good, the MKIIs are not 'as' strong.
> 
> ...


The unit of currency is not 0.2s equals 2". Anyway if 60kg really was that important to the power to weight of your car then empty it of all the crap and never have more than 20 litres of fuel in it. Oh, and never carry passengers and rip out all the seats other than the driver's. What a strange statement!


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

8 pages and counting - who said this thread was pointless? :roll:

It's a great thread


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

This is my final statement on the matter.

The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe. The MK2 TT Roadster is much sexier then the MK2 TT Coupe.


----------



## Vodafone (Jan 14, 2008)

sico said:


> I havent even bothered to read the content of this thread because I predict:
> 
> Those who have to coupe will never admit they made the wrong choice and would always defend their choice and vice versa.
> 
> _*A Pointless post*_ rather like do those who bought the 2.0 wish they had purchased the 3.2.


So what, in your opinion, is a "worthwhile" post mate?

TTR laptimes?

Oil related questions?

What if someone told you your threads were pointless?


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

[

Why would I want a TT with the following attributes:
all sorts of smells wafting in
external aerial
Looks good IMHO

chavs throwing bottles and chips into it
Not with me Im 6'2 and like the gym

flexing
Im afraid not read the specs its re-enforced and has been designed not to flex, it has as much rigidity as the coupe. (check the technical details before commenting)

fumes from other traffic, especially from diesels
Not with the hood up, yes sometimes with the hood down but you dont even have that option!

general road dust, debris and detritus in the cabin
No not true, not sure if you have even had a soft top.

hair ruffling (no, I don't want to have to wear a hat inside a car)
No comment doesnt worry me and also the wind buffer which you can raise at any time stops this however, if your worried about your hair then you made the right choice.
heavier

1295kg vs 1260kg

*why:*The 2008 TT Coupeâ€™s structure is 68% aluminum by weight, while the Roadster uses 58% of the non-ferrous material. This is supplemented by high-strength ...

http://www.autofieldguide.com/articles/080704.html

in the UK too cold 50% of the time
in the UK too hot 10% of the time
in the UK too wet 40% of the time
Thats all just made up nonsense.

less secure when parked
Rubbish just won best roadster security award, most of soft top is hard. Also just as easy to smash a coupe window than slash a roadster roof.

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/se ... -2007.html

less smooth and beautiful rear-end
Matter of opinion, looks more puposeful in MO.

less storage space
Yeah we cant transport amputees in the back.

noisier
By 1db with the Audi acoustic roof up.

poorer handling
Rubbish see article above or any other article for that matter.

rattle
Again see above. Maybe do some fact finding read some reviews etc?

shake
Again see above. Maybe do some fact finding read some reviews etc?

slower
By a fraction of a second.

And if you have a 2.0t Coupe then the 3.2 Roadster will whip ya!

wet carpets
Do some potty training, I cant help here.

Facts:

Better Bose sound due to proximity of speakers.
More exclusive (not as common as coupe).
Holds a larger % of its value.
Have the choice of roof up or down.
Dont have owners like you.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

sico said:


> [*]wet carpets
> Do some potty training, I cant help here.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

Ive had the Mk1 roadster 225 in black and loved it but my car now is a much better car......

Dont see the point of coupes in a car like this.... its not a sociable practicle car so why bother with a coupe. Buy an A4 cab if you want that.

There is nothing like blasting along a road or motorway on a summers day or evening with the roof down and your fave tunes on. Puts a smile on everybodys face.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

I thin the rag-top roadster has had it's day, and isnt exactly very technik in this era of metal roof convertibles.

There are plenty here who love it, and that decision is right for them, but I think the simple fact is that staying with the rag top has made for a much smaller pool of potential customers than a modern metal version.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Not sure about that... I am not really a fan of complex "transformer" roofs like on the latest Beemer 3 for example... too many moving parts, too much weight and complication. You fear the thing could go wrong some day! A simple, well done canvas roof does it better IMHO...


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

squiggel said:


> I thin the rag-top roadster has had it's day, and isnt exactly very technik in this era of metal roof convertibles.
> 
> There are plenty here who love it, and that decision is right for them, but I think the simple fact is that staying with the rag top has made for a much smaller pool of potential customers than a modern metal version.


Nah... hard-top convertibles are only for those who aren't confident enough in themselves to show off the fact that they drive a roadster, so need the hard top as a 'disguise'!  *runs and hides*


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

squiggel said:


> I thin the rag-top roadster has had it's day, and isnt exactly very technik in this era of metal roof convertibles.
> 
> There are plenty here who love it, and that decision is right for them, but I think the simple fact is that staying with the rag top has made for a much smaller pool of potential customers than a modern metal version.


Absolute rubbish.

Which performance company produces these metal roof cars?

Have a look and your find out why they dont. Educate yourself!


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

sico said:


> squiggel said:
> 
> 
> > I thin the rag-top roadster has had it's day, and isnt exactly very technik in this era of metal roof convertibles.
> ...


Well Peugeot do the 307 and Renault do the Megane thing and of course who can forget the Micra tin-top.

:roll:


----------



## Jace (Jun 6, 2007)

but there not completely rag though...have you not fealt the roadsters roof.
Its metal plates covered in material.


----------



## Scooby-Doo (Sep 29, 2006)

Had my SLK for two years and the only thing that really bothered me about the Tintop was the possible problems if someone shunted the rear of it.Very complex system and probably a nightmare to align properly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

squiggel said:


> I thin the rag-top roadster has had it's day, and isnt exactly very technik in this era of metal roof convertibles.
> 
> There are plenty here who love it, and that decision is right for them, but I think the simple fact is that staying with the rag top has made for a much smaller pool of potential customers than a modern metal version.


Sorry, im a bit tired as ive just done a very long drive, however, logged on for a laugh and just read your comment.

HAve you seen how far back the windscreen goes on these concertina tops? Bmw, renault etc, theyre shocking.
The rear view mirror would be in the boot if they didnt fit it lower down.
People buy the metal roof options out of fear of getting their cars broken into.
Funny thing is, the soft top with its metal construction is just as hard to break inot if not harder, because any fool that tries it is going to find he going to be there a while.

As for the weight difference, makes little odds to be honest, i can make up that difference in a month staying off the pies.


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

COUPE FOR BOYS

ROADSTER FOR GIRLS


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Evild Derboy said:


> COUPE FOR BOYS
> 
> ROADSTER FOR GIRLS


Says the man that ordered a white car. Yes, very manly.
:lol:


----------



## philnotts (Mar 21, 2006)

Surely its each to there own!! This thread is going to go on foreverrrrrrr!!!! :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

philnotts said:


> Surely its each to there own!! This thread is going to go on foreverrrrrrr!!!! :roll:


Best bit is no one has said they wish they'd bought the other.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wish mine had convertible seats.


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Evild Derboy said:
> 
> 
> > COUPE FOR BOYS
> ...


Well, I drive a white roadster everyday.
And I'm not queer.

8)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

is your boyfriend?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

nippo_ said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > Evild Derboy said:
> ...


YOur exempt.
You live in Italy. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Roadster drivers have less hair


----------



## nippo_ (Oct 31, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> is your boyfriend?


No Tosh - stop being jealous :roll:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

Rebel said:


> Roadster drivers have less hair


 :lol: Soooo not true!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

carly said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Roadster drivers have less hair
> ...


I agree with Kylie. MInes like a mane. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Roadster owners are unfaithfull... 8)


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Rebel said:


> Roadster owners are unfaithfull... 8)


I agree with Rob. :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 24, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Roadster owners are unfaithfull... 8)
> ...


Hmm I'll be quizzing my hubby over that one! :wink:


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

TTR doesnt work for me, the reasons are somewere above... its heavier, slower, noisier, and loved the coupe's shape (the space wasnt a priority, but its still a plus).
When I want a heavy and slow "open" ride (and we have a lot "open" days in Greece) the slk lays in the garage... but still prefer the TT.

And before I recieve another answer like "oh come on, just 0.2 secs slower or just 1db noisier" etc... please think before write...

This goes for 0-100km (0-60mph)... try a 0-160km... a 0-400m (about 0.5 sec slower)... a 0-1000m (~0.9" slower)... 80-110km (~1" slower)...
The worst Drag Coefficient (Cd TTR:0.320 - TTC:0.300... Cx TTR:0.67 - TTC:0.63) have its role along with the weight for the performance results.
And 1 sec for a sports/performance car, is like eternity...

The same goes for the noise... 1db @ specific speed and conditions... try a higher speed... or a heavily rainy day... the difference is a lot bigger.

And one last, at least in my mind, a Roadster ought to be rear wheel drive. :wink:


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Evild Derboy said:


> COUPE FOR BOYS
> 
> ROADSTER FOR GIRLS


Indeed, if you want to pull girls then get a Roadster :wink: 

I'll let you draw your own inference :roll:

P.S. Love the flame pic


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

jimb said:


> TTR doesnt work for me, the reasons are somewere above... its heavier, slower, noisier, and loved the coupe's shape (the space wasnt a priority, but its still a plus).
> When I want a heavy and slow "open" ride (and we have a lot "open" days in Greece) the slk lays in the garage... but still prefer the TT.
> 
> And before I recieve another answer like "oh come on, just 0.2 secs slower or just 1db noisier" etc... please think before write...
> ...


Where did you get your "facts" from, nicely made up me thinks!

SLK is shite. See the "FACTS" I posted and read the links for proof of my non made up arguments.

Your right about the 1 second, so you should have got a 3.2, my roadster is so see you in my rear view mirror SLK or TT.

Sound of that 3.2 with the roof down.... 8)

PS a coupe should be rear wheel drive or four wheel! 8)


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

sico said:


> [*]flexing
> Im afraid not read the specs its re-enforced and has been designed not to flex, it has as much rigidity as the coupe. (check the technical details before commenting)
> http://www.autofieldguide.com/articles/080704.html


The article you cite here doesn't support this, it actually states:

â€œThe new Roadster is more torsionally rigid than the *old *Coupe,â€, by inference not as torionally rigid as the new couple. Personally I don't give a toss, but I happened to read the article out of interest


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

BTW, my car is best, FACT.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

sane eric said:


> BTW, my car is best, FACT.


By the looks of your sig pic I think you should stop spending on cars and carry out some repairs to your house.


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

sico said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, my car is best, FACT.
> ...


 :lol:

Sold the old house for the car, we sleep in the car now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

sane eric said:


> BTW, my car is best, FACT.


Utter Bollox.
MIne is. :wink:

Is this pointless thread still going? :lol:


----------



## sane eric (Jul 19, 2007)

DUO3 NAN said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, my car is best, FACT.
> ...


 :lol: :roll:

What has put you off snow boarding?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

sane eric said:


> DUO3 NAN said:
> 
> 
> > sane eric said:
> ...


The ice cold lager mainly.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

DUO3 NAN said:


> sane eric said:
> 
> 
> > DUO3 NAN said:
> ...


In truth, got here and had a call to finish rewriting something and i have to have it sent by 3 pm today.


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

Janitor said:


> Ooo aye... well having had an Elise I've had some stunning days (and nights) out with the top down - all great and I wouldn't have changed a moment... but I don't miss them in the slightest either
> 
> As for TTC or TTR - I've never, ever for a moment liked the TTR. Those that do - fair enough, it's yours not mine [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Always thought I'd feel a proper twat driving one and sure enough, 5 minutes on a test drive confirmed that in clear feelings that I can still recall very vividly :roll:
> 
> ...


Janitor, you have just provided me with one of the best looking desktop wallpapers in a while! Regardless of the widescreen res and needing to stretch the image, it looks ace... Cheers 8)


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

sico said:


> Where did you get your "facts" from, nicely made up me thinks!


From many sources, but most of all from countless tests with V-box, AX22 etc... its more trustworth than the "safe" google search and the "couch opinion"... dont you think?
The Cd - Cx numbers are just the official press kit.



sico said:


> SLK is shite


It is, we agree on that. :wink:



sico said:


> See the "FACTS" I posted and read the links for proof of my non made up arguments.


The "couch facts"...? 
Gratz, you know how to read the manual...



sico said:


> so you should have got a 3.2, my roadster is so see you in my rear view mirror SLK or TT.


Take a deep breath and enjoy the match... especially if your 3.2 is stock. :wink:



sico said:


> Sound of that 3.2 with the roof down....


Wondefull, I have to admit. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

jimb said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get your "facts" from, nicely made up me thinks!
> ...


From many sources :lol: you must be an MP!

Take a deep breath and enjoy the match... especially if your 3.2 is stock. :wink:

Anything you can do I can do better - including souping your car up like a Southend boy racer :lol:

Couch facts dont have links proving them, like yours? :roll:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow, i'm impressed. 
All these replies and only now do we get into an engine pissing contest.
Well done.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jimb said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > SLK is shite
> ...


Oi [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

sico said:


> From many sources :lol: you must be an MP!


"MP" means? (forgive me for my English)
Lets just say that I have the oportunity to measure/test a lot of cars, the same day, with the same conditions, stock or tuned.



sico said:


> Anything you can do I can do better - including souping your car up like a Southend boy racer


"Anything you can do,
I can do better.
I can do anything
Better than you.

No, you can't. 
Yes, I can..."
:lol: :lol: :lol:



sico said:


> Couch facts dont have links proving them, like yours?


Sorry m8, but individual links with measurements from different contitions may have any results. Its very easy for me to link a lot of different sources that gives the coupe quicker, on performance or track, but that doesnt says anything for me.
The real test is on the same road, with the same conditions and the same driver and thats what I'm talking about.



Wondermikie said:


> Oi


Sorry Mike... but the Sportlich, Leicht and Kurz its in reality a Touring, Heavy and Kurz (short) from MB... :?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

jimb said:


> Sorry Mike... but the Sportlich, Leicht and Kurz its in reality a Touring, Heavy and Kurz (short) from MB... :?


No...........what about the 55 AMG? It's a beast, no?


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

Wondermikie said:


> jimb said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Mike... but the Sportlich, Leicht and Kurz its in reality a Touring, Heavy and Kurz (short) from MB... :?
> ...


It is a beast... no doubt. But... you know, still 1550-1600kg for a 2seater is like wtf... :?

sorry for the off-topic


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

jimb said:


> Wondermikie said:
> 
> 
> > jimb said:
> ...


Off topic's the norm around here, you'll fit in well. :wink:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

jimb said:


> sico said:
> 
> 
> > From many sources :lol: you must be an MP!
> ...


I have been researching many sources since the introduction of the TT, including technical and racing experts and your wrong mate. Sorry. :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

So in the final analysis and despite all the crap being spouted. The answer to the original posted question appears to be.............................

* Fanfare* da da de da da de daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

*opens gold envelope*

Tension builds

*No-one* -

What a shocker :roll:


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

FinFerNan said:


> So in the final analysis and despite all the crap being spouted. The answer to the original posted question appears to be.............................
> 
> *No-one* -
> 
> What a shocker :roll:


Actually my sources indicate that jimb wishes he had a roadster.

We have spoken to jimbs sources and they agree :lol:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

On the basis that his sources can not be trusted, then that data has insuffcient status and is therefore denied.


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

The truth is that I want a roadster... R8


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

jimb said:


> The truth is that I want a roadster... R8


Found a cheap one for you:


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

sico said:


> jimb said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is that I want a roadster... R8
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## jimb (Oct 31, 2006)

sico said:


> jimb said:
> 
> 
> > The truth is that I want a roadster... R8
> ...


Thats what I'm talking about! :lol: 
But I'm afraid I cannot afford the expencive extra "smoked" color...


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I'LL BE THE FIRST TO ADMIT IT...

I would like a Roadster... and would have gone for one if it had a metal roof but I worry too much about getting my roof slashed.

The other reason that I didn't go for a roadster was that there isn't a proper tonneau cover. I don't like the gaps on either side of the roof when it's folded down.

...BUT none of these by itself would have stopped me from buying one. The main reason I didn't go for one is that I'm getting married next year and a kid will definitely follow shortly after, so I need somewhere to put the wife and the sprog.

So truth be told the Coupe, for me, is a compromise. But lets face it....

BOTH ARE DAMN FINE, GOOD LOOKING CARS! Feel sorry for those that don't drive either! :lol:


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I'LL BE THE FIRST TO ADMIT IT...

I would like a Roadster... and would have gone for one if it had a metal roof but I worry too much about getting my roof slashed.

The other reason that I didn't go for a roadster was that there isn't a proper tonneau cover. I don't like the gaps on either side of the roof when it's folded down.

...BUT none of these by itself would have stopped me from buying one. The main reason I didn't go for one is that I'm getting married next year and a kid will definitely follow shortly after, so I need somewhere to put the wife and the sprog.

So truth be told the Coupe, for me, is a compromise. But lets face it....

BOTH ARE DAMN FINE, GOOD LOOKING CARS! Feel sorry for those that don't drive either! :lol:


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I'LL BE THE FIRST TO ADMIT IT...

I would like a Roadster... and would have gone for one if it had a metal roof but I worry too much about getting my roof slashed.

The other reason that I didn't go for a roadster was that there isn't a proper tonneau cover. I don't like the gaps on either side of the roof when it's folded down.

...BUT none of these by itself would have stopped me from buying one. The main reason I didn't go for one is that I'm getting married next year and a kid will definitely follow shortly after, so I need somewhere to put the wife and the sprog.

So truth be told the Coupe, for me, is a compromise. But lets face it....

BOTH ARE DAMN FINE, GOOD LOOKING CARS! Feel sorry for those that don't drive either! :lol:


----------



## Evil Derboy (Jan 25, 2008)

APOLOGIES FOR THE TRIPLE POST. THE FORUMS HAVENT BEEN WORKING PROPERLY FOR ME ALL DAY ......

Error in deleting post

DEBUG MODE

SQL Error : 1194 Table 'phpbb_search_wordmatch' is marked as crashed and should be repaired

DELETE FROM phpbb_search_wordmatch WHERE post_id IN (1150200)

Line : 419
File : functions_search.php


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Just admit it, you want three roadsters :roll:


----------

